# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  Как будет по-русски "to flip over" (яичницу, или бумажку, или песочные часы)??

## Throbert McGee

I'm working on a script for a YouTube video that will explain, in Russian, как складывать журавлик из бумаги ("how to fold a crane from paper"), using traditional Japanese origami. 
But one verb that I'm not sure of is the equivalent for "to flip over; to turn over" -- that is, to turn a piece of origami paper from the colored side up to the white side up; or to flip a pancake or fried egg, or to turn over an hourglass. 
I'm familiar with the verb перевёртывать/перевернуть, but would that have the meaning "rotate the paper 180°", instead of the meaning I want, which is "turn the paper back-to-front"?  
Also, assuming that перевёртывать/перевернуть IS the correct verb, are there alternative verb constructions that can be used, and that sound natural?

----------


## Lampada

_Перевернуть бумагу на другую сторону._

----------


## kozyablo

да, перевернуть бумагу.
А иногда я вижу подобную фразу = перевернуть заготовку (то, с чем ты работаешь в данный момент).. 
Я люблю оригами!!! А еще больше я люблю papercrafts!!
 Можно, когда ты закончишь свою работу, я соберу журавлика по твоему руководству (guide)  ::  please!

----------


## it-ogo

переворачивать/перевернуть and no idea of any alternative construction. To avoid ambiguity with horizontal rotation of the paper: "перевернуть на другую сторону". 
On the other hand,  "rotate the paper 180°" can be translated as "развернуть (задом наперёд)" or "повернуть на 180 градусов" (but "перевернуть" will work too).

----------


## BappaBa

Я бы сказал _перевернуть бумагу другой стороной_.

----------


## Aurelian

Надо говорить загнуть, загнуть бумагу на другую сторону. Загибать/сгибать/разгибать/перегибать - вот те глаголы, которые обычно используются в оригами. Переворачивать/повернуть - это скорее относится ко всей конструкции.

----------


## maxmixiv

Голосую за "перевернуть на другую сторону". 
А для поворота на 180 градусов: "повернуть верх ногами" (upside down)

----------


## Aurelian

> А для поворота на 180 градусов: "повернуть верх ногами" (upside down)

 Поворот на 180 градусов называется "разворОт".

----------


## maxmixiv

Ну да, есть такое существительное. Но нужен-то глагол! А глагол "развернуть" означает совсем другое  ::

----------

